# Going Carless!



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I'm officially going completely car-less. The car has been broke down in the drive way since Labor Day weekend and I finally got around to seeing about fixing it. You can tell how much I care. Well, the cost is equivalent to it's worth and I don't have that kind of cash so screw it, I'm selling it for what I can as is and will now be 100% car free.

Not my first time-went until 21 before bothering to get a car. Bike, skateboard, thumb, and bus did me fine then and it will have to do again.

It will be tough, primarily when I want to get to the ski mountain for quick turns, trails for riding, or when I want to get to the nearby city for concerts. But for travel rental cars are actually pretty cheap considering no routine maintenance, registration, insurance, payments. And there is always friend's cars.

Any one else recently car-free?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

been car free since the start of the Semester and I don't want to go back. I can eat what I want yet I keep losing weight. I save so much money on cost of living I can do whatever I want. its insanely fun and freeing.

Did it for two years, roughly 4 years ago. so I'm not new to the hardships of it. Or to winter riding.

the only time it gets me down is when I want to date some gal who lives 110 miles away!

Other than that, buses, Trains and friends make it nearly a non issue.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a car but got an email recently about a new program here that should make getting rides to the slopes easier, maybe there is something similar by you...

_Imagine this: You see the powder day coming and you want to share the ride to the slope. No problem. With a quick search, you can find that carpool partner for a single event.

Not sure which day you'll go? That's OK too. With the single trip ridematch, you can narrow or expand your search from a 5 day window to a 5 minute window or anything in between. Flexibility is built right in. We are talking about a powder day after all. https://www.rideproweb.com/vt35/trip/search

In hunting for this info, I also found this site eRideShare.com Carpool / Rideshare Community which had a bunch of ride listings across the country. You can plug in your state and browse._


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck to both of you! I`m in awe of people who willingly pull that one off, and my hat is truly off to all of you. At times I daydream about it too, but there`s just no way I`m dedicated enough to make that kind of sacrifice.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I may be a rare breed, but I have never owned a car. I have always relied on public transportation and my bicycle (primarily). Granted, I am only 21 years old, but I get all my groceries, dog food, school books, and errands done with my bike just fine, even in the winter. I think that the only time I will honestly need to have a car is if I ever have children at some point in my life.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Recently car-free here too. I was driving a Subaru that was near to death. I figured it would be easier to sell a working car than a non-working one so I got rid of it before it was too late. Not to mention it needed about $1500 sunk into just to get through winter. The $1500 I saved was the perfect amount for a Pugsley to commute through the snow! 

My job also offers a $20/month "bicycle commuter subsidy" for those who ride more than 50% of the time (I'm 100% now). Between that and the money I save on gas, insurance, and maintenance, it's quite a nice little raise. The subsidy isn't unique and is actually written into a law that allows any company to pay their employees (tax free) a $20 commuter subsidy.

Something I did that other car-less should consider was to sign up for a "non-owner" automobile insurance policy. It's cheap, around $20/month, but will protect you if you drive friends' cars, work vehicles, or rental cars. Plus, many insurance companies consider a "lapse of coverage" a bad thing and can make your premiums go up if you later need an insurance policy.


----------



## DLoMatic (Nov 16, 2011)

derockus said:


> My job also offers a $20/month "bicycle commuter subsidy" for those who ride more than 50% of the time (I'm 100% now). Between that and the money I save on gas, insurance, and maintenance, it's quite a nice little raise. The subsidy isn't unique and is actually written into a law that allows any company to pay their employees (tax free) a $20 commuter subsidy.


Really interested to learn more about this..


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Not to be the lame guy, but when my biggest stresses are figuring out how to get to the ski hill or a nearby city for a concert, I'll go carless too :lol: 

Not that I don't have respect for doing it when your situation allows it (if I lived in Manhattan I doubt I'd have a car) but I have no doubt that I will always have at least a couple. Now going motorcycle-less is something that I probably could do...but I don't see that happenening anytime soon either :lol:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not by choice. I would rather have car around. 

But I also have the same issue Agwan mentioned. I live in a small town and the single gals are sparse. The city nearby is now pretty much out of reach, not to mention that they will have to drive me around. unless I put some pegs on the back of my bike.

Thanks on the non-owner insurance tip. I'm looking into that right now.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

DLoMatic said:


> Really interested to learn more about this..


_Public Law 110-343 Troubled Asset Relief Program lets companies receive a tax benefit for providing a monthly subsidy to bicycle commuters. Currently, this benefit is $20 per month. Employers may reimburse employees, tax free, for "reasonable" expenses related to their bike commute, including equipment purchases, bike purchases, repairs, and storage if the bicycle is used as a "substantial part" of the commuter's trip to work for the month._

"Substantial part" of the commute can mean different things though. My job says "50% of the time". I just try to ride at least 50%+1 day of the working days in the month. I've heard of other places setting the bar as low as 5 days/month. I think the "substantial" might also be in place so people who live far from work can drive part of the way (like, outskirts of town, or just off the interstate) and then bike the rest of the distance.

Kinda funny that this ended up in the law which was actually the law for the whole TARP bailout mess. It gives new meaning to "rider bill", huh, huh!? Get it?!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CB, none of those guys are in Manhattan. You`re just a pansy like me.



jmmorath said:


> I live in a small town and the single gals are sparse. The city nearby is now pretty much out of reach, not to mention that they will have to drive me around. unless I put some pegs on the back of my bike.


No pegs, lemons to lemonade!


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

*It IS possible!*



Dann C said:


> I think I may be a rare breed, but I have never owned a car. I have always relied on public transportation and my bicycle (primarily). Granted, I am only 21 years old, but I get all my groceries, dog food, school books, and errands done with my bike just fine, even in the winter. I think that the only time I will honestly need to have a car is if I ever have children at some point in my life.


Thirty eight years old, no license ever. My wife drives, but the town I live in is small. I have commuted daily since 1992 with perhaps forty days in all that time when I needed "alternate" transport by vehicle, (usually weather related.) Bob trailer for goods and recreation, backpack for the rest of the time. Three different rigs for different times of the year, a Gary Fisher Montare Dual Sport fully winterized with bar mitts, studded tires and fenders, Schwinn road bike with fenders and bar mitts, and the latest addition is a Surly Pugsley which will be given a chance this coming winter. (Just finished the custom fenders.) 
Commuting with no car is doable if you have friends who let you tag along when they ride in places that are too far to get to by bike, (share the fuel costs, buy them beer and grub, tune their bikes at the shop for free or at low cost, etc....). 
Our local IMBA club has a great mtn. biking trail system just 12 miles from my house and we have hundreds of miles of farm grid roads for road riding. No kids or this would be a total no-go!

Mikey


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm car free at the moment too because my car sits dead in front of the house! Ive been more interested in fixing it to sell it than to get back to driving.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

carless since 2004 ,,, WOOT-WOOT! :rockon:


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

mikeyonthemadone said:


> Thirty eight years old, no license ever. My wife drives, but the town I live in is small. I have commuted daily since 1992 with perhaps forty days in all that time when I needed "alternate" transport by vehicle, (usually weather related.) Bob trailer for goods and recreation, backpack for the rest of the time. Three different rigs for different times of the year, a Gary Fisher Montare Dual Sport fully winterized with bar mitts, studded tires and fenders, Schwinn road bike with fenders and bar mitts, and the latest addition is a Surly Pugsley which will be given a chance this coming winter. (Just finished the custom fenders.)
> Commuting with no car is doable if you have friends who let you tag along when they ride in places that are too far to get to by bike, (share the fuel costs, buy them beer and grub, tune their bikes at the shop for free or at low cost, etc....).
> Our local IMBA club has a great mtn. biking trail system just 12 miles from my house and we have hundreds of miles of farm grid roads for road riding. No kids or this would be a total no-go!
> 
> Mikey


That sounds fantastic. I salute you! I plan on getting a trailer for my Vaya eventually for those days when I have a lotttt to haul. Sometimes a grocery load gets a bit heavy on the back. I have a fat front El Mariachi coming on the way that will help for my winter dilemmas.


----------



## TroutGS (Nov 20, 2011)

Two weeks of sharing a car with my fiancé. That means I'm riding everywhere we don't go together. We moved out to the San Fernando Valley last year - I don't know why it took me this long to start using my bike as my main mode of transportation.


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

Im very close to doing this! Friday I put 40$ worth of gas in the car and yesterday morning it wouldnt start.:madman: Getting closer and closer to just selling it. Once my girlfriend gets a new kia, im just gonna man up and do it.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

WhiIe commuting to the college has exposed me to using the bike more often, I will always use a car.


----------



## hookydoo (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a bike for commuting to classes, but it's quite a distance (40 miles).. So I mounted an engine on an old Trek to scoot me along at around 30ish. so I think this is still a bike?? It's too small (engine cc's) to be a motorcycle, and I still need to pedal at any hill I come too. I would like to actually ride the distance, but I dont exactly live in a city and it gets dark about an hour and a half after I'm done with classes so I don't have time in a day to ride it :/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

muayteg said:


> Im very close to doing this! Friday I put 40$ worth of gas in the car and yesterday morning it wouldnt start.:madman: Getting closer and closer to just selling it.


Aw, man! I hate it when a car gives up the ghost on me with a full tank- I`ve had that happen a few times and the contents of the gas tank were usually of higher value than the "container". Hope you don`t have new tires on there too!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, this thread makes me feel bad about my apparently lack of dedication. Unfortunately, I live in an area of the country that's completely unfriendly towards bikes. NO bike lanes, drivers HATE me, bike racks are few and far between, traffic pretty much everywhere you go. 

To put the amount of bike commuters in this area in perspective, there's close to 900 people working here on a daily basis. The most bikes I've ever seen outside is 3, usually it's just mine though. 

I dream of someday living in a city I can do most of my trips by bike though.


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

derockus said:


> My job also offers a $20/month "bicycle commuter subsidy" for those who ride more than 50% of the time (I'm 100% now). Between that and the money I save on gas, insurance, and maintenance, it's quite a nice little raise. The subsidy isn't unique and is actually written into a law that allows any company to pay their employees (tax free) a $20 commuter subsidy.


They pay me about 21 cents a km (imperial: about 45 cents a mile). 
That's the amount they can give you tax free.
In my case that makes roughly 250 dollars a month.
Sometimes they actually do stuff that makes sense here! Too bad i'm spending all of it on insurance for a car i haven't driven once... At least that keeps someone else from using it, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonyandthewhale (Oct 30, 2011)

Never had a car or a full driving license (although I'm only 21), don't plan on getting one either. Got a road bike for long distance stuff or when I'm in a hurry, got a mountain bike and studded tyres for the odd time there's any serious amount of ice about and I've got a trailer for when I've got to carry a load. And then there's always public transport if I need a back up although generally I manage to avoid it. 

Replacing my bikes with a car (or even just adding a car to the mix) for me would mean a huge reduction in my standard of living. I'd get less exercise, probably wouldn't live as long as I would otherwise, I'd have less money day to day and less money saved up for emergencies/luxuries, my daily commute would be 10 minutes longer and a lot less fun, parking would be a nightmare and I'd be more likely to run some poor innocent biker down and kill him.

If/when I have kids I'll get a dutch cargo bike or a more elaborate trailer and if/when I get old I might get myself a bus pass, a car's never going to be anything more than a questionable luxury for me.

I realise other people may have different needs/priorities and a lot of people will tell you that you need a car largely because they feel they need one, that's not a valid argument. If you don't really want a car and find you can get around ok without one then chances are you'll be just fine without one in the long-haul. There may be some disadvantages to not owning a car but there are plenty of disadvantages to owning and relying on a car as well, it's all about what your personal preferences and priorities are.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I live in a small town and it's only about 5mi from one end to the other. Totally reasonable to bike across that. Since I built my On-One Pompetamine I've been biking it quite a bit.

A couple drawbacks for me to go completely carless:
There's no public transit to get OUT of this town. Houston is 2.5-3+ hrs away by car, and while it's not completely the closest airport (a couple of closer regional ones), but it usually costs double to fly out of one of the regional airports. Also, the ONLY rental car agency in town stopped doing one-way car rentals a few years ago. So I cannot rent a car to get to the airport anymore (I did that once when I was taking a one-way flight and driving back in a moving truck) unless I pay to park the car at the airport (and pay for the extra days I'm not using it) and then drive it back to town to check it in.

Very few people here bike. If I want to leave town to go ride, I have to transport myself.

I own a house and a bit of property. Buying large, heavy items at Lowes or the garden center is very common. Could rent a truck to do that stuff, but I'd be renting frequently during certain times of year.

What I do think might be feasible would be to own 1 efficient daily driver car between the wife and I. Sometimes we'd need to get creative about sharing it, but nothing out of the realm of possibility. My neighbors do it and they've got a kid...and they don't even own bicycles as an option. I have long wanted an old work pickup. Something that looks like crap, but runs reliably that I could use for getting to remote trailheads and hauling the supplies necessary when you own a home and property.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

I just go by BMW!

B-Bart
M-Muni
W-Walking


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nate, you could also consider a utility trailer & tow hitch to go with the 1 car, cheaper than a beater truck, next to no maintenance, no insurance, cheaper registration, etc. Get one with a fold down ramp, and loading a riding mower, refrigerator, etc. are a breeze.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

Tonyandthewhale said:


> Never had a car or a full driving license (although I'm only 21), don't plan on getting one either. Got a road bike for long distance stuff or when I'm in a hurry, got a mountain bike and studded tyres for the odd time there's any serious amount of ice about and I've got a trailer for when I've got to carry a load. And then there's always public transport if I need a back up although generally I manage to avoid it.
> 
> Replacing my bikes with a car (or even just adding a car to the mix) for me would mean a huge reduction in my standard of living. I'd get less exercise, probably wouldn't live as long as I would otherwise, I'd have less money day to day and less money saved up for emergencies/luxuries, my daily commute would be 10 minutes longer and a lot less fun, parking would be a nightmare and I'd be more likely to run some poor innocent biker down and kill him.
> 
> ...


Well said! Your reasoning is very similar to my own. My only issues are the lack of public transport, and the desire to "go to cool places," when I have to rely on friends and family. It has worked for me for going on twenty years now :thumbsup:!

Mikey


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I do have it easier here: good free bus system, and two rental car companies. 

So far I've found this very do-able. I've purchased bigger panniers for groceries, have rented a car once and will be in the near future again. Even renting once or twice a month isn't much when considering I have no maintenance, registration, emissions, payments, etc. to deal with. They even wash and clean the thing for you. All the same benefits as renting a house-"not my problem". I did go ahead and purchase non-owners insurance on myself which covers any car I'm driving. 

I also borrow friends vehicles when needed and get them lunch or a 6-pack for it. Or for example, drive them to the airport in their car and you get their car while they are gone. It's win-win because they don't pay for shuttles/parking. I'm doing this for 2 people over x-mas so I'll have 2 cars at my disposal for a couple days!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nate, you could also consider a utility trailer & tow hitch to go with the 1 car, cheaper than a beater truck, next to no maintenance, no insurance, cheaper registration, etc. Get one with a fold down ramp, and loading a riding mower, refrigerator, etc. are a breeze.


No small car I'd want as a dd could handle a load of soil or manure or pull a 16ft trailer when needed. That is the kind of load hauling capacity I need. My little Honda isn't even rated to pull a tiny utility trailer


----------



## sm007h (Dec 6, 2011)

derockus said:


> _Public Law 110-343 Troubled Asset Relief Program[/URL] lets companies receive a tax benefit for providing a monthly subsidy to bicycle commuters. Currently, this benefit is $20 per month. Employers may reimburse employees, tax free, for "reasonable" expenses related to their bike commute, including equipment purchases, bike purchases, repairs, and storage if the bicycle is used as a "substantial part" of the commuter's trip to work for the month._
> 
> "Substantial part" of the commute can mean different things though. My job says "50% of the time". I just try to ride at least 50%+1 day of the working days in the month. I've heard of other places setting the bar as low as 5 days/month. I think the "substantial" might also be in place so people who live far from work can drive part of the way (like, outskirts of town, or just off the interstate) and then bike the rest of the distance.
> 
> Kinda funny that this ended up in the law which was actually the law for the whole TARP bailout mess. It gives new meaning to "rider bill", huh, huh!? Get it?!


Thanks for this information. Is this something they brought up to you or you to them? My gf commutes by bike to her job at Target and I'm going to pass this information along to her but I'm wondering who she should talk to...HR department?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

sm007h said:


> Thanks for this information. Is this something they brought up to you or you to them? My gf commutes by bike to her job at Target and I'm going to pass this information along to her but I'm wondering who she should talk to...HR department?


My agency advertised it to us. She should probably talk to HR or Payroll Department. If Target doesn't agree you guys should definitely try to shame them into doing it


----------



## sm007h (Dec 6, 2011)

She brought it up to payroll and they said they don't have it


----------



## mtbdon74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Been car free about a year now. Reading these posts has made me feel better about it. Where I live most can't believe I ride a bike to work. I live in a very rural part of west TN with a 16 mile round trip commute.


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally did it! took a little bit of getting used to, but I am living better now than ever. Much happier, making some extra money parting out my old integra. Its funny, now when I do drive, in the company van, or the girlfriends car, I realize how stressfull driving really is. Especially at rush hour on the interstate!:madman: Makes me wonder why more people dont give up the car.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Carless is pretty cool. If I needed something that would require a car friends, girlfriend, family, public transport all work out well for me. It is a bit nerve racking doing it cold turkey like I did. The car just died and I was too broke at the time to do anything about it. That was a little over a year and a half ago.

I have one now, because I was commuting quite a distance and it was unsafe to ride and taking a back route was like 34 miles one way and I was too much of a wuss. Now it's just a backup for when I am too beat to ride. If I can make a move into a new place that is closer to work I'll just give the car to my brother. and live carfree.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

It's awesome to hear everyone's input. I have now been functionally car-less for nearing 6 months now. Although it was only one month ago I finally sold the broke down POS sitting in my driveway.

Being in a semi-rural area has it's good and bad. It takes only 15 minutes to get across the town by bicycle. An added plus is a comprehensive and free bus service. 

The downside has been leaving this little valley. I will rent a car for the weekend about once a month to get out of town (for an adventure or just to the city 80 miles away) and it ends up not being much money overall compared to the cost of car ownership. And I combine my other car needs then such as buying furniture or whatever can't fit on a bike then and it works out.

I also bought a longboard for those real short trips where a bicycle seemed overkill


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I've totally been meaning to get into long boarding.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Agwan said:


> I've totally been meaning to get into long boarding.


then you should watch this long-board commuters guide:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I can do without the skateboards, but you guys rock :thumbsup:


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

living in a place where mountain biking is all around you, carless is not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I did the commute only riding for a while but the lack of having the time and energy to do pure fun rides got me back into the car. For me, having my old car is totally worth it even tho I hate the $$ I have to spend on it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

While At Rome said:


> living in a place where mountain biking is all around you, carless is not worth it IMHO.


I'm pretty sure this has to do with COMMUTING (not mtb) - could be... just a hunch :idea:


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I have this tendency to injure myself in ways that keep me from riding, so I would never go completely carless. That and we take a lot of family trips over long distances.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

The whole concept of going carless is so foreign to a hick like me. I did live in LA county for a spell, and I could see doing it in a place like that... or NYC or something, where you don't have the space for the 'luxuries' that we woods-dwellers enjoy as commonplace. My questions are things like: how are you guys that are carless hauling your trash to the dump? Getting 5 cords of Firewood home every year? Transporting your dirt bikes? Taking your boat to the Lake? Hauling loads of pine needles and bark around? Buying large junk on craigslist? Getting the MTB's to Tahoe? Getting your friend's tractor home when you borrow it? :lol: At last count I have 6 trailers at my place with various amounts of boat, firewood, and debris on them. 5 of them are mine, two are for sale :lol: And you have to have a couple vehicles worthy of hauling them and your family around.... 

I do commend the carless commitment, and I could certainly live with less 'stuff'', but not having reliable motorized transportation around here makes very little sense, since without it you can't enjoy all the benefits of being here in the first place. For me, 'going carless' would have to begin with 'moving to a place with more people', and that's just not a commitment I'm willing to make :lol:


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> The whole concept of going carless is so foreign to a hick like me. I did live in LA county for a spell, and I could see doing it in a place like that... or NYC or something, where you don't have the space for the 'luxuries' that we woods-dwellers enjoy as commonplace. My questions are things like: how are you guys that are carless hauling your trash to the dump? Getting 5 cords of Firewood home every year? Transporting your dirt bikes? Taking your boat to the Lake? Hauling loads of pine needles and bark around? Buying large junk on craigslist? Getting the MTB's to Tahoe? Getting your friend's tractor home when you borrow it? :lol: At last count I have 6 trailers at my place with various amounts of boat, firewood, and debris on them. 5 of them are mine, two are for sale :lol: And you have to have a couple vehicles worthy of hauling them and your family around....
> 
> I do commend the carless commitment, and I could certainly live with less 'stuff'', but not having reliable motorized transportation around here makes very little sense, since without it you can't enjoy all the benefits of being here in the first place. For me, 'going carless' would have to begin with 'moving to a place with more people', and that's just not a commitment I'm willing to make :lol:


I live in the sticks too, I just went car lite. I commute to work and get around town on my bike. I'm building up an Xtracycle so I can go shopping and do my laundry by bike. My Jeep sits unless I am going back packing, hunting, hiking, skiing, etc. I also use it when I need to get out of town for while (no way I'm riding over 33 miles of winding mountain roads that have no shoulders). Garbage gets picked up where I live, I can haul firewood with my Jeep or borrow a bigger truck if I need it.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have wished I could go car free for a long time. Most jobs I have taken require me to be to work by 6:30a and non are close so I would be putting all my days into work and no time for anything else ever. I do take public transportation any time that I can. I just filled up my tank for $43! I could have put that to much better use on food or some bike part I don't need.

Next year I hope to be closer to the city. It's basically once I get on the other side of Hwy 77 (across the MN river) I am "home free" as they say. I live right on the other side of this bridge and 10 miles south of it. So to get on the other side I would have to go 20 miles in either direction just to get over the bridge 

I respect people who are care free and a lot of people in the city especially Minneapolis are without cars, I see it a lot less in St. Paul at least in the city vs over by a lot of the colleges (St. Thomas, Hamline, and Macalastar).

EDIT: This temp job I have taken is only 8 miles from my house so I will be biking all days (6 to 8 weeks).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

dm1333 said:


> ... My Jeep... back packing, hunting, hiking, skiing, etc. ...winding mountain roads ...Jeep ...


:thumbsup: :lol: .

I put less than 2500 miles on my Jeep last year. But I'm certainly not going to get rid of it.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Where I live, the weather is the problem if you want to go carless. Riding in work clothes at 98 degrees F, sucks.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

cerrogordo said:


> Where I live, the weather is the problem if you want to go carless. Riding in work clothes at 98 degrees F, sucks.


OK, you get a pass 98 in PR would be pretty bad - I ride in 100+ (but I'm in Cali - and I try to avoid if possible (bus, carpool)


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Recently going carless and loving it so far. Weather is our biggest issue (or ice for that matter) but being down to one car and having gotten rid of mine has been great so far. Actually picking up a Kona Jake this weekend, used, that will be my new commuter.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Worthy thread dredge update:

OK, so no longer carless. This week I bought a car because of a new living and work situation I have to go way too far 2-3 days a week to bike.

So it was almost exactly a year of no car, and a year and a half of no functioning car. 

I typically preferred to bike when convenient anyway, even when I had a car, but removing the option completely is humbling. 
The absolute hardest part was not being able to get out to the mountains to bike or hike whenever I wanted to.

And while I would prefer to bike when convenient before, now my habit is stronger to grab the bike lock instead of the car keys. And hopefully I'm only in my car 2-3 times a week.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, you still done good. Still DOING good too, at 2-3 times per week.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

highdelll said:


> then you should watch this long-board commuters guide:


I am yet to master the Coleman slide. Our roads are way too messed up around here to do that on most of the roads.


----------

